# Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

Tach Leute .....


War von Samstag auf Sonntag Nachtangeln und irgendwat hat meinem Arm gestochen oder gebissen. 

Mücken waren vor Ort und solch komische kleine Fliegen. Wenn se noch kleiner gewesen wären würde ick sagen es waren (so nennen wie die hier) Gnispen.

Der Stich oder wat och immer, war normal zu spüren, nur nach ca 2-3 Stunden merkte ich das die Stelle wie ne fette Entzündung schmerzt. Sonntag zu Hause ist mein rechter Unterarm von Stunde zu Stunde schwer angeschwollen. Nebenbei der Linke am Ellenbogengelenk auch, nur halt langsamer und nicht so stark. Nun sitz ick hier mit dickem Gelenk am linken Arm und fetten Unterarm an der rechten Seite. Die Rechte Seite bereitet auch mittelschwere Schmerzen beim auflegen (Tisch ect.).

Rechts hab ick nun nen Unterarm der ca 1/2 doppelt so dick ist wie normal und leicht gerötet an der ganzen Schwellung. 

War dat nun ne normale Mücke oder eben die genannte Fliege/Gnispe wat och immer? Bin nich so der Arztgänger und hoffe bei sowat immer das es sich in 2-3-4 Tagen legt.

Hat jemand diesen Sommer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen was es für nen Tierchen war und ob es besser wäre mal nen Doc zu besuchen? Wie gesagt Mücken waren da und irgendwelche Fliegenähnlichen Dinger (tief schwarz, ca 2,5 - 3cm lang). 


Gruß Toxe


P.S. Neben dieser komischen Sache gab es auch Erfolg  3 Mann, 4 Welse ... Das nur kurz am Rande


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Wird wohl ne Kriebelmücke ( Gnitze) gewesen sein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken

Unter uns:

Bei den Symptomen nicht zum Arzt zu gehen ist kein Zeichen von " harter Bursche " sondern von Dummheit. 

Ab zum Doc und zwar schnell.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Das dürften diese Gnitzen gewesen sein...ist 'nem Kumpel von mir letztes Jahr in 'nem Moor passiert....dem sind die Beine auf doppelte Dicke angeschwollen und als der sich dann nach zwei Tagen mal zum Dok geschleppt hat, meinte jener nur, daß es höchste Eisenbahn war, daß er da mal aufgetaucht ist...war wohl irgendwas wegen 'ner Sepsis...also ich will dir keine Angst machen und vielleicht ist die Sache bei dir auch völlig harmlos, aber geh' vorsichtshalber mal zum Arzt. Heute!!!


----------



## Katteker (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Vor zwei Jahren war ich während meiner AGA aufm Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz. Nachts hatte mich auch was in die Wange gestochen, morgens konnte ich kaum noch reden. Mein Gesicht war vollkommen angeschwollen. Nächsten Abend konnten wir dann etliche tief schwarze Mücken (wahrscheinlich Kriebelmücken) über unserm Lager beobachten. Denke das mich son Viech erwischt hatte. Anscheinend reagiere ich leicht allergisch auf die Viecher.

Die Schwellung war nach 2 Tagen wieder verschwunden.

Könnte es evtl. son Viech gewesen sein?


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hmm, jo sieht schwer danach aus das es die Kriebelmücke war...Laut Wiki ja nur 2-6 mm...Welche bei uns rumballerten waren aber sicher 2 cm groß. Kann mich aber auch irren ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Katteker (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hmm, jo sieht schwer danach aus das es die Kriebelmücke war...Laut Wiki ja nur 2-6 mm...Welche bei uns rumballerten waren aber sicher 2 cm groß. Kann mich aber auch irren ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Manche reagieren auch recht empfindlich auf Blindfliegen/Bremsen, sind ja auch recht groß. Schwillt bei mir auch immer ordentlich an. Aber lange nicht so heftig wie bei dir, bzw. bei mir die olle Kriebelmücke damals.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Katteker schrieb:


> Manche reagieren auch recht empfindlich auf Blindfliegen/Bremsen, sind ja auch recht groß. Schwillt bei mir auch immer ordentlich an. Aber lange nicht so heftig wie bei dir, bzw. bei mir die olle Kriebelmücke damals.




Nee, also wenn ick jetzt mal beide Bilder vergleiche bin ich schon schwer überzeugt das es dat Kriebelmückenvieh war.... 

Scheixxe, also doch zum Doc? Oder noch diesen Abend beobachten? Der Schmerz ist noch auszuhalten auf dem rechten Arm,der linke schmerz derzeit noch gar nicht, wenn ick allerdings den rechten Arm auflegen dann wird es übel.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## volkerm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Geh doch jetzt hin, wofür sonst bist Du krankenversichert?


----------



## Stefan265 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Ja, geh auf jeden Fall zum Arzt!!!

So ein Insektenstich kann schnell auch zur Blutvergiftung führen...(...und das nicht unbedingt mit dem berühmten roten Steifen am Arm, dass geht auch ganz ohne äußere Anzeichen!)

Mein Vater ist auch total allergisch, allerdings gegen den Stich des normalen Moskito! Kann sich auch jährlich eine Spritze beim Arzt gegen die Schwellung und Entzündung holen, wenn er irgendwo an ner günstigen Stelle gestochen wurde...hält dann meist den Sommer über an und im nächsten Jahr bei nem neuen Stich gehts wieder los...

Ein anderer Angelkollege von mir wurde dieses Jahr im Frühjahr am See von nem seltsamen Ding gestochen, dass er gleich danach für 1 1/2 Wochen im Krankenhaus mit Fieber und ner Infektion gelegen hatte...ist zwar nicht ganz 100% sicher, dass es von dem Stich kam, aber das haben se als einzige Möglichkeit diagnostiziert.

Also, AB ZUM ARZT!!!

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Nicht so der Arztgänger hin oder her. Damit ist nicht zu spassen. Also schwing die Hufe und ab zum Doc. Und das z. z. :q. Gute Besserung #6.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Ab zum Arzt und für den nächsten Angelausflug: AUTAN. Mein bewährtes Mittel. Ist teuer, stinkt fürchterlich, hilft aber.


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

im Wiki artikel steht das einige Arten auch den Menschen als WIRT benutzten, nicht das du nen Nest im arm mit dir urmträgst^^


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Geh auf jeden Fall zum Doc und das am besten sofort!

Gruss ROY


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

So dann Leute, erstmal THX für die Info welchet Vieh mir da grad dat Leben schwer macht, ick bin dann mal auf dem Weg zum Doc.

Werde mich dann später nochmal melden.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Stefan265 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

ja, geb mal Bescheid, was der Herr in weiß spricht...


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Au Fuck! Das klingt nicht wirklich gut... Eine Kollegin hatte auch ihren Spaß mit den Kriebelmücken - ein Stich nahe des Knöchels hatte eine Schwellung von Fuß bis Knie zur Folge. Eine Woche stramm liegen...
Problem: die Viecher injizieren ein u.a. Gift, dass diese Reaktionen hervorruft. Histamin soll nur ein Wirkstoff davon sein... Angeblich legten Schwärme/Plagen dieser Viecher ganze Rinderherden um...


----------



## burhave (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Mal gucken ob er überhaupt vom Arzt zurück kommt|bigeyes


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



burhave schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob er überhaupt vom Arzt zurück kommt|bigeyes





naja der ARzt wird wahrscheinlich nur noch eine M,öglichkeit haben: AMPUTATION, nene, wenn er glück hat gibts einmal ANtibiotikum


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



burhave schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob er überhaupt vom Arzt zurück kommt|bigeyes




Pfui...


----------



## burhave (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Klingt fast so als ob er nicht mehr lange hat|supergri...


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Wieder da. 



Und ja ick lebe noch und Nein es wurde nichts abgeschnippelt 



 Warteraum stickig und voll mit Rentnern die nüscht besseret zu tun haben als den Arzt voll zu dummen. Evtl. habe se ja wirklich wat, dann frag ick ma aber warum die nich am Vormittag zum Doc laufen.  


 Egal...


 Also: Doc sagt "Richtig" zu eurem genannten Tierchen (Kriebelmücke) und hat mir nun erstmal  
 Penicillin für 10 Tage verschrieben. Ick soll nebenbei Kühlen, allerdings nicht mit Kühlakku da die evtl. die Haut um de Einstichstelle erweitern könnten und somit Dreck/Schmutz in die Stelle kommt. Dieses wäre nicht förderlich für die Heillung, ganz im Gegenteil. Hab mir jetzt ne kleine
 Schüssel mit Eiswürfel rangerückt nebst Lappen. Als Angler sollte man (so sagt der Doc.)
 zu den Abendstunden, lange, je nach Wetter/Wärme dünne/dicke Kleidung tragen und die Socken
 über de Hose ziehen, da die Viecher auch unter de Kleidung kriechen. Grad (Franky hat es ja schon gesagt) an den Knöcheln können die Viecher uns richtig bis hoch Knie/Oberschenkel richtig schaden. Stark vertreten sind se an sauberen Seen und langsamen Fließgewässer.  Meist nahe feuchtem Buschwerk und auch Seerosenfeldern. Trifft leider alles voll auf meine letzte Angelnacht zu, also vertrau ick dem Doc mal voll und ganz....


 Auf meinem Daumen und an der Seite des kleines Fingers meiner rechten Hand hat der Doc noch
 zwei kleine Blasen (Pusteln) entdeckt (sind mir selbst gar nicht aufgefallen) und meinte die kommen von dem Stich und können noch mehr werden. Diese soll man nicht aufkratzen ! Schön die Pfoten davon lassen, auch wenn es schwer fällt zwecks Juckreiz der auftreten kann. Sollte sich die Haut “wellen” um de Einstichstelle, soll ick umgehend nochmal zu Ihm oder bei Schließzeit der Praxis ins Krankenhaus.


 Hört sich leider allet so an (und an meinen Armen sieht es auch so aus) als wäre mit dem Vieh nich wirklich zu spaßen.


 Ahja, eins noch: Die Viecher kann man einfach wegfegen vom Arm, oder gleich killen. Der Doc sagt es wäre besser wenn man se gleich platt macht, da die Vermehrung seit dem Jahr 1998/99 schwer zugenommen hat.




 Gruß Toxe


----------



## burhave (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Mhhh naja ich werde trotzdem heute nacht mein glück versuchen|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> dünne/dicke Kleidung tragen und die Socken
> über de Hose ziehen,




Also so...


----------



## Onkelfester (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Mensch Toxe.
Das waren keine Mücken.
Das waren auch keine Welse, die ihr gefangen habt.
Das waren Petermännchen! :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also so...




Nein dat is ja dat Tür....he "ick versuch mal Puppen Uufzuruppen-Modell ... Ick rede von dem Deutschen AnglerModell  


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Gute Besserung Kollege!

Ich kenne dieses Leid auch, da ich selber auf einige Insektenarten allergisch reagiere und meine Ex-Freundin mal beinahe wegen einem (=1) Wespenstich beim Angeln durch einen Anaphylaktischen Schock ins Jenseits gegangen wäre.

Solltest mal einen Allergietest machen, denn wenn die Schwellung bei diesem kleinen Viech SOOO extrem ist, dann ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Du auch auf andere Insekten heftiger reagierst, als andere Menschen.

Im schlimmsten Fall gibt es ein "Überlebens-Kit", dass auch die Kasse zahlt - es enthält Cortison zum trinken, einen Autoinjektor-Adrenalin-Stick und noch Histamin-Blocker-Pillen.

Damit kommt man im schlimmsten Fall zumindest aus der Pampa bis zum nä. Arzt und ich kann es aus eigener Erfahrung jedem Allergiker nur empfehlen, da ich hier sonst evtl. nicht mehr sitzen und schreiben könnte.

Petri!


Ernie

PS:

Nimm´ das besser ernst - stell´ Dir die Schwellung des Arms jetzt mal von innen im Rachenraum vor - so ein Biest hat man auch schnell mal eingeatmet - und dann kommt es manchmal auf Minuten an !!!...auch das durfte ich leider schon erleben!!!


----------



## reno ateportas (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Ich hatte auch einen Kriebelmückenstich meine Hand sah aus wie die von einem Gnom. Ich trage eigentlich immer einen Overal aus dickem schweren Stoff hatte aber vergessen die Hände einzunebeln.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> _*Nimm´ das besser ernst*_ - stell´ Dir die Schwellung des Arms jetzt mal von innen im Rachenraum vor - so ein Biest hat man auch schnell mal eingeatmet - und dann kommt es manchmal auf Minuten an !!!...auch das durfte ich leider schon erleben!!!




Und genau "jetzt" nehm ich das ernst.... An diesem Abend hab ich beim laufen zur Rute eine zwischen de Zähne gehabt und hab se gleich ausgespuckt (ausspucken können, da gleich gemerkt) .... Man Jungs, Ihr macht mir langsam Angst.... Im Normalleben bin ich kein Allergiker und kann alles ab was so rumschwirrt......


Gruß Toxe


----------



## siloaffe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hey Kinners|wavey: 

Mich haben die Biester auch erwischt 5-6 Stiche ins linke/untere Schienbein. 

Ich bin nicht zum Doc (meine Mieterin ist Krankenschwester und versorgt mich bei sowas immer allerliebst mit allem was hilft) 

Habs mit Voltarentabletten gegen die Schwellung und Fenestiel/Kortison in den Griff bekommen. 

Währe ich zum Doc gegangen währe es warscheinlich schneller wieder gut gewesen

*Nachher ist man immer schlauer....|rolleyes*

Die Stiche sind jetzt etwas über eine Woche her und die Schwellung ist sogut wie weg nur die Einstichstellen sind noch bunt.....

LG Markus


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Im Normalleben bin ich kein Allergiker und kann alles ab was so rumschwirrt......
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Und jenau destawegen hab ich mir von mein Doc 'nen "Anapen" verschreiben lassen! Für alle Möchtegernferkel, die hier gleich Tatütata schreien :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR5c5VP2rOs

Schon Mist, was man alles mit sich rumschleppern muss. Ischa nich so, dass man als doofer Angler nix dabei hätte........


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Die Stiche sind jetzt etwas über eine Woche her und die Schwellung ist sogut wie weg nur die Einstichstellen sind noch bunt.....
> 
> LG Markus



Bei dem Hühnerbeen, müssen die doch durchpieksen.:m:q:q


----------



## siloaffe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei dem Hühnerbeen, müssen die doch durchpieksen.:m:q:q




:q Schön währs aber mit meinen zarten 110Kg sind die schon gut im Training

LG Markus


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



siloaffe schrieb:


> :q Schön währs aber mit meinen zarten 110Kg sind die schon gut im Training
> 
> LG Markus




:q:q:q

Dann sitzen die Muskeln wohl nur höher, so in der Körpermitte.:m


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Mich hat der Stich gleich morgens um 6 erwischt. Mein Handgelenk schwoll so an, daß die Uhr abgesprungen ist.
Ansonsten war es ok. Heftige Schwellung, leichte Schmerzen, aber ok.


----------



## pfefferladen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Die Biester kenn ich auch. :r

Hautstelle anfeuchten mit Spucke und dann Salz drauf streuen.

Nach ca. 10min ist die Sache dann vergessen.

Hilft bei mir wunderbar. #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Kurzer Zwischenstand.... Letzte Nacht musste ick um 2 oder halb 3 raus aus dem Bett, da die Schmerzen nebst Juckreiz nich mehr feierlich waren. Mit verschlafenen Augen sah ick dann das beide Arme bis über den Ellenbogen rot waren. Über den heutigen Tag verteilten sich auch noch tiefrote Flecken in 20 cm Umfang um die Einstichstellen. Die Flecken wandern am linken Arm langsam bis zum Handgelenk.

Hoffe das die nächste Nacht angenehmer wird.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## burhave (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

OMG!!! Ich hoffe echt das hat keine schlimmen folgen oder so
Ich meine das klingt ja echt nicht so gut...


----------



## omnimc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

mich hat auch mal was gestochen ,wo ich nicht mal annährend weiß was es war.der arm ist angeschwollen und irgendwann hat es nachdem es nicht mehr brante gejuckt wie sau. ende vom lied ich war beim doc der hat dann ohne narkose mir ein ca markstückgroßes etwas aus dem arm geschnitten,und mit 2 stichen genäht.

P.S. geh zum doc und wenn du härter als dein arm sein willst ,versichte auf die narkose mit nem schrarfen messer merkste da nix.


----------



## pfefferladen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Die Biester haben mir mal die Waden verbissen.

Das ganze ging so weit das ich 4 Tage lang nicht mehr laufen konnte. !!!!

Seither nie wieder mir kurzen Hosen zum Angeln.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

...würde direkt nochmal zum Doc gehen - das könnte auch etwas anderes gewesen sein!

Klingt nicht gut!

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!

Ernie


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Die Flecken wandern am linken Arm langsam bis zum Handgelenk.
> 
> Hoffe das die nächste Nacht angenehmer wird.
> 
> Gruß Toxe


Mit wandernde Flecken bzw. Linien hat man mir mal vor langer Zeit eine Blutvergiftung erklärt. Wenn das Ganze dann am Herz oder Gehirn angekommen ist: Game Over 

Ich würde auch nochmal zum Arzt oder Krankenhaus gehen.

Gute Besserung!!!

PS. Lieber mein Arzt hält mich für ein Weichei als dass meine Kumpels mich bei der Beerdigung für eine harte Sau halten.


----------



## Katteker (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Praxisgebühr ist doch jetzt eh bezahlt, dann tut der Gang zum Doc doch nichtmal mehr im Geldbeutel weh.

Ich würd nochmal hingehen.|znaika:


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Wie war die Nacht? Geht es dir schon besser?


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Die Nacht war besser als die davor. Hab vor´m ins Bett gehen beide Arme mit Kühlgel/Salbe eingeschmiert und somit war der Juckreiz nich so schlimm. Der rechte Arm scheint langsam wieder dünner zu werden, die Einstichstellen sind hart wie Stein. Die Schmerzen werden och langsam erträglicher. Ich hoffe das in nen paar Tagen alles vorbei is und nüscht mehr zu sehen is 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## omnimc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Ich könnte Wetten daß die Einstichstellen irgendwann herausgeschnitten werden.Kenne ich nur zugut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> . . . Ich hoffe das in nen paar Tagen alles vorbei is . . .
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Nana . . . denk` mal zurück - ein Indiander kennt keinen Schmerz!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Boah Toxe! Wat machst du für Sachen? 

Jute Besserung erstma :m

Und jetzt mal was wissenschaftliches: sobald man solch einen Stich bemerkt, Zigarette/Feuerzeug raus und die Stelle warm machen (nicht verbrennen! aber leicht "ziepen" muss es schon).

Hintergrund des ganzen ist, dass sich bei einer Temperatur ab ca. 42°C die Eiweiße des Insektengiftes verändern (die Eiweißketten zerfallen oder bilden andere Moleküle - je nach Zusammensetzung) und dabei ihre Wirkung entweder ganz verlieren oder aber zumindest stark einschränken.

Man kennt sicher den Hausfrauentip, auf eine Stichstelle einer Biene oder Wese eine halbierte Zwiebel zu legen. Das hat in etwa den gleichen Hintergrund. Auch die Säuren der Zwiebel verändern die chemische Molekularstruktur der Eiweiße im Insektengift.

Also Toxe für die Zukunft: Stichstelle großflächig abfackeln


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Also Toxe für die Zukunft: Stichstelle großflächig abfackeln




Na dann kann ick nur hoffen das ma so nen Vieh nie aufn Kopf rumknabbert. Dann hab ick nich nur nen fetten Pfirsich aufn Hals sondern dazu Gratis noch nen Flächenbrand .... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal was wissenschaftliches: sobald man solch einen Stich bemerkt, Zigarette/Feuerzeug raus und die Stelle warm machen (nicht verbrennen! aber leicht "ziepen" muss es schon).



Genau, so mach ichs meistens auch. Wenn ich es merke, Zigarette an , schön heiß ziehen und ein paar Millimeter über die Einstichstelle (natürlich so das es keine Brandblase gibt, aber richtig heiß wird). Klappt meist recht gut.
Für irgendwas muss die Scheiss Raucherei ja gut sein.

Das Prinzip gibt es auch kommerziell zu kaufen, nennt sich dann "Bite Away" und beruht auf dem gleichen Prinzip.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hm,

solltest Du nochmal beim Arzt auflaufen, dann frag´ ihn doch bitte mal nach möglichen Krankheiten, die da übetragen worden sein könnten.
Der soll ruhig mal Dein Blut checken.

Mein Schwager hat sich auf ähnlichem Weg mal eine Borrelliose eingefangen, die auch erst viel später erkannt wurde und mit der er noch länger zu tun hatte.

Die roten Flecken passen nicht so richtig zur "nur Insektengift" - Theorie!

Gute Besserung Kollege!

Ernie


----------



## Hilde (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wird wohl ne Kriebelmücke ( Gnitze) gewesen sein.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken



Kriebelmücken und Gnitzen gehören unterschiedlichen Familien an, wobei die Kriebelmücken eindeutig fließende Gewässer bevorzugen (Larvalentwicklung als Filtrierer), die Gnitzen mögen es lieber ruhig.

Beiden gemein ist, dass sie klein (Gnitzen meist under 3mm, Kriebelmücken 2-6mm) und hinterhältig sind. Bevorzugt werden die weichen Stellen an den Knie-bzw. Armbeugen und die Unterseite der Arme angeflogen, bei Kühen ist der Euter sehr beliebt. Die Winzlinge stechen nicht wie die Schnaken sondern beißen, so dass an der Stelle oft ein kleiner roter Hof zu sehen ist.


----------



## MAD FISHER (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Kriebelmücken sind Poolsauger. Anders als gemeine Mücken lösen sie nach dem Biss mit dem abgegebenen Sekret ersteinmal das unter der Haut liegende Zellgewebe auf, um es dann wegzuschlürfen. Das der Heilungsprozess bei dieser Art von Biss natürlich länger dauert als bei einem Mückenstich ist wohl klar , sollte aber für den Nichtallergiker und eingefleischten Angelfreund sonst kein Problem darstellen.Also NICHT ABHALTEN LASSEN, das sind nur Insekten!!!!!!     Als Köder etwas klein aber verwertbar!!!


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Moin

At all und an Toxe.

Es gibt da was das hält alles fern,ich habe dieses Zeug schon seit gut 20 Jahren in Betrieb.

Ich weiß das gleich wieder welche kommen werden und schreiben aber da ist DEET drin,ja ist drin,aber wir fressen atmen...... täglich soviel Sche.... ein in form von Giften......
da brauch mir keiner kommen aber DEET....usw.

Mir hilft es bei der Jagd im Wald beim Angeln...zu 300%,und nicht nur gegen Mücken.

DEET wurde damals in Vietnam benutzt,um im Urwald nicht tot gestochen zu werden,DEET hat einige Nachteile (kann man ergoogeln) aber es hat ein Vorteil: Keine Mücken keine Zecken keine Bremsen keine Kribbelmücken keine Fliegen.......das Zeug hält alles Viehzeug auf ca.1m Abstand von uns fern.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015TK9EM/ref=asc_df_B0015TK9EM1624242?smid=A3OX62ISZZ1DCR&tag=dealtmp1-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0015TK9EM


Es gibt auch 2 Deutsche Shops die das verkaufen finde nur gerade die Seiten nicht.Auch sind die Verpackungen z.t. verschieden,aber es ist immer das gleiche drin,sprich das gibt es auch in schlichter Grüner Verpackung die nur mit Warnhinweisen Anwendung bedruckt ist.


Mit dem Zeug ist feierabend mit Stichen......


lg


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015TK9EM/ref=asc_df_B0015TK9EM1624242?smid=A3OX62ISZZ1DCR&tag=dealtmp1-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0015TK9EM
> 
> ...



Einen Shop davon habe ich entdeckt - die wollen 16,95 + 4,90 Versand haben... #q Ich habe jetzt in der Bucht drüben für 17,42 € 2 Tuben inkl. Versand bestellt. Man muss nur kurz einen mit internation shipping finden.... |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## teddy- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Franky schrieb:


> Einen Shop davon habe ich entdeckt - die wollen 16,95 + 4,90 Versand haben... #q Ich habe jetzt in der Bucht drüben für 17,42 € 2 Tuben inkl. Versand bestellt. Man muss nur kurz einen mit internation shipping finden.... |rolleyes|supergri




hallo

könntest du mal nen link reinsetzen ich finde über google nichts 

gruß stephan


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hab och nur nen Ösishop gefunden, aber 14,90€ plus 9 glocken versand ist echt heftig.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

http://www.armeebedarf.de/

4,25€ oder so,je nach menge.

Da bestell ich das immer,habe mir damlas nen Karton bestellt 25 Stk oder so,und nen paar tuben an Kollegen verkauft.

Ausrüstung dann Insektenschutz dann durch scrollen grüne tube vor Karton.


Franky hättest mal gewartet bis ich link gesetzt habe,muste die Rechnung suchen wo addy drauf stand.Na ja haste paar € mehr bezahlt,glaube aber auch in deinen sind 34,3% DEET drin,in meinem nur 31,3% oder so,haste also noch mehr Abwehrpower  
lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

In Autan ist das auch drin.
Siehe: http://www.autan.de/autan.cfm?a_id=587

Ganzuntern steht:"Bei dem neuen Mückenschutzprodukt AUTAN® Family Care Soft Spray wird  DEET ebenfalls eingesetzt. AUTAN® Family Care Soft Spray bietet ein für  Repellentien bisher nie dagewesenes trockenes und leichtes Hautgefühl  gepaart mit einem angenehm kosmetischen Duft. Für die Formulierung hat  sich DEET als besonders geeignet erwiesen. AUTAN® ist es so gelungen,  für Kunden mit sehr hohen Ansprüchen ein passendes Mückenschutzmittel  zur Verfügung zu stellen."

Laut Wikipedia ist DEET auch hier drin: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260759311936


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Professor

Ich hab echt viel Probiert,von A-Z und ja wie soll ich sagen ist nicht alles Gold was drauf steht.

Ich will echt keine Werbung für das US zeugs machen,aber ich kenne nix was dagegen ankommt,ich reibe mich ein und habe ruhe,wirklich ruhe und das für echte 9-12 stunden.

lg


----------



## angelprovieh (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Das 3m Ultrathon Zeug (Grüne Tube vom Army-Shop) ist absolut genial, da hält die Wirkung auch einige Stunden. Die Warnhinweise klingen etwas krass, ich hab mit dem Zeug aber bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## teddy- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

kann jemand von euch den geruch beschreiben und wie intensiv der ist


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Gummi es riecht nach Gummi,irgendwie komisch Gummiartig,und der geruch bleibt lange auf der Haut Kleidung.....etc.

lg


----------



## M4rius93 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Haste mal nen link über nebenwirkung/gefahren??


----------



## angelprovieh (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Der Geruch lässt sich schlecht beschreiben, riecht wie gründler gesagt hat irgendwie gummiartig (nach richtig fiesem chemischen Inhaltsstoffen) das Zeug ist nicht parfümiert (wenn meine Angelnachbarn wegen den ganzen Mücken fluchen und ich nur grinsend danebensitze ist mir der Geruch sowieso egal)


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Haste mal nen link über nebenwirkung/gefahren??




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEET


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Ich könnte ja jetzt loslegen,wie unser Essen unsere Kleidung....usw.hergestellt/verpackt behandelt...wird,und welche Langzeitschäden Folien Gummilatschen PET Flaschen Pestizide Dünger.....usw.usw.haben.

Aber ne ich lass das,ich benutze das US zeug seit gut 20 Jahren,ich lebe noch und habe noch Haut am Körper 

Ne hab ich leider net,aber mal DEET bei googel eingeben da sollte was zu finden sein.


lg


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320523083643&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:1123

Da habe ich bestellt... War der erstbeste mit internationalem Versand.

@ gründler: Jepp - 34,34% von dem DEET-Zeuchs. Aber unter Deinem Link ist in Kategorie "Insektenschutz" davon nix zu finden...


----------



## angelprovieh (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hab mal schnell nachgeschaut, laut EPA (US Environmental Protection Agency) dürfte das Zeug ungefährlich sein wenn man es nicht isst, sich auf Wunden Schleimhäute (Augen) oder gereizte Haut reibt.

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/deet.htm

auf Deutsch:

http://translate.google.de/translat...ticides/factsheets/chemicals/deet.htm&act=url


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Franky:
Doch grüne tube vor Karton stehend,für 4,25€

lg


----------



## teddy- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Franky schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320523083643&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:1123
> 
> Da habe ich bestellt... War der erstbeste mit internationalem Versand.
> 
> @ gründler: Jepp - 34,34% von dem DEET-Zeuchs. Aber unter Deinem Link ist in Kategorie "Insektenschutz" davon nix zu finden...




ich habs gefunden die dritte anzeige von oben da ist die tube aber oliv grün


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Nebenwirkungen : lieber von Deet schlaflos, als von Mücken umgebracht 
Gruß A.


----------



## teddy- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nebenwirkungen : lieber von Deet schlaflos, als von Mücken umgebracht
> Gruß A.




also bestens zum nachtangeln :m


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Franky schrieb:


> @ gründler: Jepp - 34,34% von dem DEET-Zeuchs. Aber unter Deinem Link ist in Kategorie "Insektenschutz" davon nix zu finden...



Ich habs gefunden. Grüne Tube links neben dem Karton stehend.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nebenwirkungen : lieber von Deet schlaflos, als von Mücken umgebracht
> Gruß A.


 
Mit Ironie oder ohne???

Wenn ohne dann:
Siehe mein Post zu unserem Essen unsere Kleidung.......etc.

Schonmal gesehen wie die Kartoffeln aufn Feldern abgespritzt werden damit das Kraut drauf geht und abstirbt damit die Ernte besser abläuft.
Lecker lecker Langzeitschäden der Superklasse alla Krebs und co.

lg


----------



## teddy- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

das zeug wird schon in ordnung sein 

erstmal firma 3m ist nu nicht die firma die negativ auffällt und wenns für die armee ist ich glaub nicht das die da halbtote soldaten rumlaufen haben


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



gründler schrieb:


> Mit Ironie oder ohne???
> 
> 
> lg


 

Vergessen|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Vergessen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Gruß A.


 
Na dann,bestellen und einschmieren 

lg


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Bei Wiki steht, dass DEET als Lösungsmittel auch Leder auflöst.
Nicht, dass demnächst einer beim Angeln ohne Unterhose dasteht:m

Jetzt wieder ernst (@Toxe):
Ich hab mal einen Angler an der Lippe besucht, der nach 'ner Gewitternacht auf Hecht angesessen hat. In der Zeit wurde ich oberhalb vom Knöchel von einer Mücke gestochen und hab mir außerdem am selben Fuß eine Zecke eingefangen. Das war am Freitagabend.
48 Stunden später, am Sonntagabend, hatte ich dermaßen starke Schmerzen im Knöchelgelenk, dass ich mich sicherheitshalber ins nächste Krankenhaus hab bringen lassen. Damals dachte ich noch, die hätten Langeweile, weil die gleich zu dritt um mich rumwuselten. Die erste Blutuntersuchung hat dann einen derart hohen Leukozytenwert ergeben, dass die mich dabehalten und an 'nen Antibiotikum-Tropf geklemmt haben.
Als am Montagmorgen die Werte sich besserten, durfte ich nach Hause, musste aber versprechen, sofort meinen Hausarzt aufzusuchen, damit der mich weiter behandelt.
Ich dachte immer noch: "Verdammt, so'n Aufstand wegen 'nem entzündeten Insektenstich!"
Das hab ich meinem Doc dann auch gesagt, worauf der dann mal eben tacheles geredet hat mit mir: Nach dem Gewitter haben sich in den Wasserpfützen aufgrund des ideal waren Klimas irgendwelche Bakterien vermehrt und die Larven der Mücken befallen. Die sind dann über den Stich der ausgewachsenen Mücke in mein Blut gelangt und haben sich im nur mit geringem Druck durchbluteten Knochenhautgewebe am Knöchel festgesetzt.
Durch die Schmerzreaktion hat der Körper mir dann signalisiert, dass was nicht stimmt.
Ich weiß den Namen der Viecher nicht mehr, aber es waren irgendwelche ...kokken. Unbehandelt (also ohne Antibiotikum) hätten die sich munter in meinem Knöchel fortgepflanzt, wären dann über das Lymphsystem im ganzen Körper verteilt worden und hätten vermutlich 48 Stunden später zu einem Totalausfall geführt. Also mal eben den Löffel abgeben wegen 'ner Mücke, aus der man keinen Elefanten machen wollte.
Seit dieser Erfahrung gehe ich lieber einmal zuviel zum Arzt als zu wenig.


----------



## M4rius93 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Waren es vllt. Stripptokocken....andere kenne ich nicht#h


----------



## Champagnermädchen (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Waren es vllt. Stripptokocken....andere kenne ich nicht#h


 
du meinst höchstwahrscheinlich streptokokken, aber bei honey waren das wohl eher staphylococcen aureus oder dysgalactiae. |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bei Wiki steht, dass DEET als Lösungsmittel auch Leder auflöst.
> Nicht, dass demnächst einer beim Angeln ohne Unterhose dasteht:m
> 
> was man so doch zum Angeln für Hosen tragen kann:m
> ...


----------



## M4rius93 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> du meinst höchstwahrscheinlich streptokokken, aber bei honey waren das wohl eher staphylococcen aureus oder dysgalactiae. |wavey:




|bigeyes Ohhh...ja die meinte ich...da ist ja jemand vom Fach hier, respeckt. Oder hat Tante Google geholfen??:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ohhh...ja die meinte ich...da ist ja jemand vom Fach hier, respeckt. Oder hat Tante Google geholfen??:m


 

tatsächlich vom fach die frau :m


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Nein, er meint Stripptokokken . Das sind die, die sich naggisch machen, bevor sie dich beißen .


Mein lieber Scholli, hier haben ja schon einige mit den Nachwehen eines Stiches schwer zu tun gehabt |uhoh:. Ich weiß schon, warum ich diesen kleinen saugenden Gesellinnen immer eins auf'n Kopf gebe.


----------



## burhave (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Tach Leute .....
> 
> 
> War von Samstag auf Sonntag Nachtangeln und irgendwat hat meinem Arm gestochen oder gebissen.
> ...


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=221795

Damit wäre das ganze wohl nicht passiert:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

und toxe???

wie geht es dir denn so???


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Jo geht wieder viel besser. Die Nächte sind wieder Schmerzfrei, nur der Juckreiz lässt nur sehr langsam nach, aber dat wird schon. Schwellungen sind in soweit fast wieder weg, nur noch harte Buckel um de Einstichstellen.

Im großen und ganzen sehen die Arme wieder aus wie Arme so aussehen sollten 

Wenn ich am Wasser nochmal so nen Vieh rumfliegen sehe, dann schaff ick die 100m bestimmt in 2,487 sec. 

Nee ernsthaft, nochmal will ick dat nich, einmal reicht. Daher hab ick mir dieset Zeug da och mal auf die Einkaufsliste gedrückt.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachtangeln, Mücken oder Fliegen, egal mein Arm schwillt an !  (???)*

Hey Toxe|wavey:

Schön zu hören das Besserung  im anmarsch ist:m 

Ich muss das auch kein 2. mal haben|motz: auch wenn ich net ganz so extrem darauf reagiere wie du...  

Auf jeden gehts nur noch mit Mück-hau-ab (Autan) ans Wasser#6


LG Markus#h


----------

